# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Longembolie,bloedverdunners en Mirena

## blue crystal

hey mensen
een tijdje geleden heb ik een longembolie gehad.
dit is een bloedprop in de slagader bij de longen, 
zeer gevaarlijk dus.....
ik moest dan ook per direct stoppen met de pil, 
omdat de kans op herhaling erg groot is.
nu blijft er voor mij niet veel over op gebied van anticonceptie.
een inplagnon mag absoluut niet en pillen ook niet, dus het enige
dat overblijft is de mirena spiraal.....er zit alleen 1 hele grote maar aan...
de gynaecoloog heeft mij verteld dat er een bloeding kan onstaan
bij het plaatsen van de mirena.....nu vraag ik em dus af hoe ze dan zon bloeding stoppen, heeft daar iemand ervaring mee????
want als ze de bloeding stoppen met bloedstollende tabletten, dan heb ik een probleem want die mag ik dus niet hebben in verband met die lomgembolie.

nu ben ik op zoek naar meiden die een gelijke situatie hebben als ik....
want ik ben nu mega ongesteld, en wil daar graag wat verandering inbrengen.
de mirena was mijn enige oplossing maar nu weet ik het dus even niet meer...

kan iemand me helpen???????
ik heb 6maart a.s. wel een afspraak bij de gyneacoloog, omdat ik graag antwoord wil hebben op mijn vragen.
maar dat duurt nog zo lang en zou graag willen weten hoe anderen dit ervaren. alvast bedankt

groetjes Deborah

----------


## Rentenier

Hallo

Ik heb ook een bloedklonter gehad en ben ook moeten stoppen met de pil. Heb bijna 7jaar de prikpil(depo provera) gebruikt. Ben nu van augustus vorig jaar overgestapt naar het spiraal en ik moet zeggen dat ik geen last heb van bloedingen. Het plaatsen zelf was niet zo aangenaam en heb denk ik een dag of twee bloed verloren heb, maar voor de rest niets. Ik heb nu wel het gevoel dat ik enkele kilo's ben bijgekomen, maar ja. Dat neem je er graag bij als je je leven bijna hebt gegeven hé. 
Dus ik heb er geen problemen mee gehad. Maar de gyneacoloog zal het wel goed uitleggen. Die waar ik naartoe ben geweest was er zeker niet negatief over. En veel ander keus hebben we ook niet hé.

Groetjes

----------


## blue crystal

oke dank je wel
maar heb je ook zon spiraaltje gehad toen je aan de bloedverdunners was dan? want dat is namelijk het hele probleem
ik moet nog tot en met december08 aan de bloedverdunners.

----------


## Rentenier

Hallo nog eens

Sorry dat ik niet sneller gereageerd heb.

Maar toen ik bloedverdunners nam, heb ik niets gehad. Het mirena-spiraal was er toen nog niet, dus had ik niet veel keus hé. Daar kan ik je niet bij helpen dus.

Hey maar jij moest naar gyneacoloog zeker, hoe is het geweest? Genoeg info gekregen zeker.


Groetjes

----------


## anjelier

hallo 

ik heb ook een vraagje 
mijn dochter is vorige maand opgenomen geweest voor een trombose been en een longembolie 
komt waarschijnlijk ook door de pil 
nu moet ook zij een ander anticonseptie gaan nemen wij zijn al aan het zoeken gegaan ook wij kwamen op een spiraal uit maar die schijnt je niet te mogen als je nog maar 17 bent 
maar wat moet ze dan ??? weet iemand dit

of heeft iemand hier ervaring mee

groetjes een bezorgde moeder

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Een spiraal wordt meestal niet geplaatst op jonge leeftijd, maar er zijn uitzonderingen. En trombose door de pil is daar zeker 1 van.
Maak het verder bespreekbaar bij haar artsen.

Heel er veel sterkte!

----------


## Déylanna

> hallo 
> 
> ik heb ook een vraagje 
> mijn dochter is vorige maand opgenomen geweest voor een trombose been en een longembolie 
> komt waarschijnlijk ook door de pil 
> nu moet ook zij een ander anticonseptie gaan nemen wij zijn al aan het zoeken gegaan ook wij kwamen op een spiraal uit maar die schijnt je niet te mogen als je nog maar 17 bent 
> maar wat moet ze dan ??? weet iemand dit
> 
> of heeft iemand hier ervaring mee
> ...




Hallo,

Bij iemand jonger dan 18 jaar wordt er inderdaad niet gauw een spiraal gezet. Maar ze is op dit moment 17, en misschien dat er over dat jaartje niet moeilijk wordt gedaan. De Mirena zou voor haar in elk geval wel een uitkomst zijn, omdat die vaker wordt aangeraden bij mensen die een longembolie, trombose, etc hebben gehad. Overleg met de artsen over eventueel de Mirena. Dat jaartje leeftijds verschil lijkt mij geen probleem te moeten zijn. Sterkte

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## anjelier

dank je wel we zullen het er zeker over hebben bij de arts




> Hallo,
> 
> Een spiraal wordt meestal niet geplaatst op jonge leeftijd, maar er zijn uitzonderingen. En trombose door de pil is daar zeker 1 van.
> Maak het verder bespreekbaar bij haar artsen.
> 
> Heel er veel sterkte!

----------


## anjelier

dank je wel voor je reactie 

zou efra pleister anders een optie zijn





> Hallo,
> 
> Bij iemand jonger dan 18 jaar wordt er inderdaad niet gauw een spiraal gezet. Maar ze is op dit moment 17, en misschien dat er over dat jaartje niet moeilijk wordt gedaan. De Mirena zou voor haar in elk geval wel een uitkomst zijn, omdat die vaker wordt aangeraden bij mensen die een longembolie, trombose, etc hebben gehad. Overleg met de artsen over eventueel de Mirena. Dat jaartje leeftijds verschil lijkt mij geen probleem te moeten zijn. Sterkte
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ik denk persoonlijk niet dat Efra een goede oplossing is. In Efra zitten nl. oestrogenen. Deze oestroegenen zijn vaak de oorzaak van alle ellende ( trombose, longembolie).
Zou het goed doorspreken met een internist.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Nee, de Evra pleister is zekers GEEN goede oplossing voor uw dochter!! In de Evra zit evenveel troep als in de normale anticonceptie pil. De Mirena is toch echt de beste oplossing voor haar, aangezien de hormonen (levonorgestrel) die de Mirena afgeeft alléén in de baarmoeder terecht komen, en niet in het bloed! De Mirena geeft dus ook minder hormoon af dan de pil, of de Evra. Ongeveer 60 tot 100 maal minder. De Evra, geeft net als de pil, hormonen af die rechtstreeks in het bloed komen en zo je hele lichaam door gaan. Bij de Mirena is dat niet het geval, daar blijft het alleen in de baarmoeder zitten, en gaat dus niet een hele weg door je lichaam aan. Overleg gewoon met haar behandelend arts over de Mirena. Het lijkt mij dat de arts niet bijzonder moeilijk hoeft te doen over dat jaartje qua leeftijd. Mijn nichtje heeft een hele onregelmatige menstruatie en niets qua anticonceptie helpt bij haar. Zij is zestien, en de enigste oplossing voor haar is dus ook de mirena. Ondanks dat zij pas zestien is, gaat ze toch de mirena krijgen. Ik bedoel dus te zeggen dat artsen een uitzondering kunnen maken, hoor. Uw dochter is zeventien, dus dat jaartje zou volgens mij geen reden hoeven zijn om het niet bij haar te kunnen plaatsen. Ga gewoon eens goed overleggen met haar behandelend arts.

groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## anjelier

bedankt voor jullie reacrie 6 maart moet ze terug voor controle dus we gaan het echt over hebben 
ze word in sep 18 dus het moet kunnen om de mirena te krijgen

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Dus over een klein half jaartje heeft ze de oficiele leeftijd voor de Mirena?? Ik denk dan niet dat die arts moeilijk gaat doen. Laat nog eens weten hoe het is gegaan als je wil.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## anjelier

hallo Deylanna,

Mijn dochter krijgt idd de mirena spiraal maar ze moet eerst van de marcoumar pillen af en dat is half april
dan krijg ze een echo, en kan die geplaatst worden 
ben benieuwd 
bedankt voor je antwoorden

Wil













> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Nee, de Evra pleister is zekers GEEN goede oplossing voor uw dochter!! In de Evra zit evenveel troep als in de normale anticonceptie pil. De Mirena is toch echt de beste oplossing voor haar, aangezien de hormonen (levonorgestrel) die de Mirena afgeeft alléén in de baarmoeder terecht komen, en niet in het bloed! De Mirena geeft dus ook minder hormoon af dan de pil, of de Evra. Ongeveer 60 tot 100 maal minder. De Evra, geeft net als de pil, hormonen af die rechtstreeks in het bloed komen en zo je hele lichaam door gaan. Bij de Mirena is dat niet het geval, daar blijft het alleen in de baarmoeder zitten, en gaat dus niet een hele weg door je lichaam aan. Overleg gewoon met haar behandelend arts over de Mirena. Het lijkt mij dat de arts niet bijzonder moeilijk hoeft te doen over dat jaartje qua leeftijd. Mijn nichtje heeft een hele onregelmatige menstruatie en niets qua anticonceptie helpt bij haar. Zij is zestien, en de enigste oplossing voor haar is dus ook de mirena. Ondanks dat zij pas zestien is, gaat ze toch de mirena krijgen. Ik bedoel dus te zeggen dat artsen een uitzondering kunnen maken, hoor. Uw dochter is zeventien, dus dat jaartje zou volgens mij geen reden hoeven zijn om het niet bij haar te kunnen plaatsen. Ga gewoon eens goed overleggen met haar behandelend arts.
> 
> groetjes
> Déylanna

----------


## Déylanna

Hallo,

Goed om te horen dat je dochter toch de Mirena krijgt. Blij om dat te horen.
Het zou van de gekke zijn geweest als de gyn. moeilijk had gedaan over die paar maandjes. Nog bedankt dat je het ff liet weten hoe het verder is gegaan.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

